# Connecticut Gatherings/Make and Takes?



## berzerkmonkey

Have I missed anything, or are there none? I live near New Haven, so everything I've seen listed is at least a few hours away...

Any interest for a CT get together in the future? Spidermonkey and I can even host once in a while.


----------



## She_wolf

I see how frustrating this could be. I have been looking for one in Long Island and still have not seen anything here.


----------



## Terrormaster

I'm in Windsor and the next closest group is the MA Group which meets mostly in northern MA and NH. A few of the folks from northern CT attend the MA meets. As it stands I'm kinda stuck in the middle.


----------



## Kaoru

Oh I missed this thread. I think its worth a try if Terror wants to go. Although I work 3rd shift Wed-Saturday every other week and Thurs-Saturday the others. But yeah like I said depends on the scheduel. I know its tough for Terror and myself with my crazy scheduel. Still job hunting for something that gives me weekends off.


----------



## berzerkmonkey

Kaoru said:


> Oh I missed this thread. I think its worth a try if Terror wants to go. Although I work 3rd shift Wed-Saturday every other week and Thurs-Saturday the others. But yeah like I said depends on the scheduel. I know its tough for Terror and myself with my crazy scheduel. Still job hunting for something that gives me weekends off.


Where abouts are you located at? Up in Terrormaster's neck of the woods?


----------



## Terrormaster

berzerkmonkey said:


> Where abouts are you located at? Up in Terrormaster's neck of the woods?


I would hope so, she's my wife ;-)


----------



## berzerkmonkey

Terrormaster said:


> I would hope so, she's my wife ;-)


Haha, yeah, I guess I just kind of skimmed the post. Had I read it, I might have picked up on some sort of relationship...


----------

